# Aluminum vs Fiberglass



## jjohiojim (Mar 13, 2009)

Im looking at a 20 Aluminum Crestliner. What are the advantages or disadvantages of an aluminum boat?


----------



## Agitation Free (Jul 11, 2010)

I found a big advantage to aluminium boats are their weight. Fiberglass boats will ride better in rough waters but will burn much more fuel. If you are going to tow then also take into consideration that your tow vehicle will burn more fuel towing a fiberglass boat then it will an aluminium boat.


----------



## fish-wisperer (Feb 23, 2011)

had fiberglass and it weighed a ton! also, mounting accessories must be carefully planned out cuz you can't run screws just any old place.


----------



## oarfish (May 12, 2004)

Fiberglass is a better ride and quality than a tin boat. Aluminum last longer and cheaper to repair. I like aluminum boat for not having to worry about rotted stringers and also for the light towing weight. If I had the money I would buy a new fiberglass boat for Lake Erie.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

oarfish said:


> Fiberglass is a better ride and quality than a tin boat. Aluminum last longer and cheaper to repair. I like aluminum boat for not having to worry about rotted stringers and also for the light towing weight. If I had the money I would buy a new fiberglass boat for Lake Erie.


Not sure how many manufacturers are still using wood for stringers...but my guess would be not very many, if any at all. It should not be a problem for newer glass boats.


----------



## oarfish (May 12, 2004)

Hook N Book said:


> Not sure how many manufacturers are still using wood for stringers...but my guess would be not very many, if any at all. It should not be a problem for newer glass boats.


Let me know what fishing boat manufacturer eliminated the wood in their construction because that is good news. Still a few years old quality boat could cost alot + if having to deal with cutting out the fiberglass deck to remove water logged foam flotation could still be a big job verses working on an aluminum boat.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

oarfish said:


> Let me know what fishing boat manufacturer eliminated the wood in their construction because that is good news. Still a few years old quality boat could cost alot + if having to deal with cutting out the fiberglass deck to remove water logged foam flotation could still be a big job verses working on an aluminum boat.


Agreed on used boats with wood stringers. A survey is always in order if spending a good some of money on a glass boat...wood stringers or not.
I can name a few...but I'd suggest if you're looking at purchasing a late model
glass boat do some research and find out what it's constuction method was.
Again, I can not say for sure if all, but some of the Brunswick boat lines no longer use wood and haven't for a number of years.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I have owned both fiberglas and aluminum boats over the past 42 years and offer the following comments.
I agree that SOME glas boats ride better than SOME aluminum depending on hull design but disagree about the glas being better quality than aluminum. There are entry level glas boats as well as entry level aluminum boats which compromise quality for market share. Then you can purchase the high end boats in either construction and have quality construction as well as components and appointments. You have to decide which you prefer after getting out on comparable boats as well as if you are going to trailer the boat or dock (also dry dock) it.
Take your time and make a sound decision, based on your needs, first time around.


----------



## Agitation Free (Jul 11, 2010)

Shortdrift said:


> I have owned both fiberglas and aluminum boats over the past 42 years and offer the following comments.
> I agree that SOME glas boats ride better than SOME aluminum depending on hull design but disagree about the glas being better quality than aluminum. There are entry level glas boats as well as entry level aluminum boats which compromise quality for market share. Then you can purchase the high end boats in either construction and have quality construction as well as components and appointments. You have to decide which you prefer after getting out on comparable boats as well as if you are going to trailer the boat or dock (also dry dock) it.
> Take your time and make a sound decision, based on your needs, first time around.


Well said Shortdrift. My dad had wood and glass boats for 45+ yrs. Couldn't convince him that some aluminum boats were just as good as glass until he came aboard my Lund.


----------



## oarfish (May 12, 2004)

Agitation Free said:


> Well said Shortdrift. My dad had wood and glass boats for 45+ yrs. Couldn't convince him that some aluminum boats were just as good as glass until he came aboard my Lund.


All true but lets face it: we will not see a true classic like the Boston Whaler or Shamrock that is made of aluminum. It is just the nature of the beast that the fiberglass can be worked much more precisely than the Aluminum.


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

If you own an aluminum boat a really long time, you can still sell it for scrap! 

You will have to grind the ID numbers off an old fiberglass hull & abandon it in order to keep from paying a landfill disposal fee.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

jjohiojim said:


> Im looking at a 20 Aluminum Crestliner. What are the advantages or disadvantages of an aluminum boat?


Do yourself a favor and take a ride in both on Lake Erie once you narrow your choices down,. I think the choice will be clear. 

BTW- A quality 20 ft glass boat weighs the same as a quality 20 ft aluminum boat. 

Lots of manufactures that don't use wood anymore it flat out doesn't last.


----------



## CarpetBagger (Sep 21, 2009)

You would be very suprised how many top end builders still use wood in the boats construction. Keep this in mind to achieve the structure and rigidity of a wood core you need about 30% more of synthetic material. In turn this generally makes the construction very costly, and makes the final product very very heavy. Keep in mind Im kinda looking beyond a 20' boats here...

Wood done right is not a problem...Builders who use QUALITY materials and quality fiberglass and resins and use choice lumber for stringers produce quality boats. 

Basically here is how it is, if the manufacturer isng boasting and jamming a wood free construction down your throat...chances are they use wood in their construction...



Hook N Book said:


> Not sure how many manufacturers are still using wood for stringers...but my guess would be not very many, if any at all. It should not be a problem for newer glass boats.


----------



## Agitation Free (Jul 11, 2010)

oarfish said:


> All true but lets face it: we will not see a true classic like the Boston Whaler or Shamrock that is made of aluminum. It is just the nature of the beast that the fiberglass can be worked much more precisely than the Aluminum.


Ahh yes. The classics for their beauty. I personnally like the old style mahogany boats that rumble on the water. On the subject of aluminium boats, North River makes one called the Seahawk that is very impressive.


----------



## igmire01 (Sep 13, 2009)

Agitation Free, I would have to agree with you on the North River Boats. They are extremely well built. The only thing is I wish they were more prevalent around the Great Lakes. Only one dealer that I know of on Erie. They are really prevalent along the northern West Coast. I would venture to say, if one buys a North River Boat, it will out last the purchaser or any fiberglass boat with the proper maintenance.


----------



## Tailchaser (Feb 5, 2009)

Big water , big boat. Small lakes, & trailering , aluminum. I got rid of a 18 ft, C/C fiberglass boat last year & bought a 165 Allumacraft, 50 Yammy. The glass boat was to small for doing lake Erie on a regular bases, & to heavy to trailer. Beam & depth. I like to trailer & go to different locations to fish. My new aluminum is everything I need for the type of fishing I do. Tiller , no , steering wheel for more fishing room. no carpet. Vinyle flooring & a quiet 50 hp. 4 stk. I can still do Lake Erie on nice days. Keep in mine, if gas goes to $5.00 a gal. A lot of boats will sit & be up for sale. Good luck, Don.


----------



## DelawareAngler (Mar 19, 2009)

I LOVE my 18' Alumacraft Jon boat... With that being said it is a pain on windy days (any type of waves in the water 4inches or greater rocks the boat annoyingly)

and it is wayyy to easy to get blown around, i got caught in an unexpected wind storm in the middle of delaware lake, a smaller inland lake and thankfully the 9.9 Mercury, which i swear by, got me to the docks with no problem, but this was after almost getting blown on over a half submerged tree before i got my engine started.

I HIGHLY reccommend a Aluminum boat, but i also head straight for coves 95% of the time. Its easy maintenance, i can go places with my Jon that most boats cant. (often times i can go through a few inches of water, and have gone through the round tunnels that are underneath roads that allow lake water to flow through)


----------



## Alwsfishin (Apr 5, 2004)

You fellas don't know anything about maintainance till you've owned a Lyman....LOL....I gave them up for a 1973 5000lb 24' STAMAS. Drydocked at Edgewater no towing 500.00 a season. I've also owned aluminum..for Erie I like glass. Unless you find an old 28' Lonestar.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Alwsfishin said:


> You fellas don't know anything about maintainance till you've owned a Lyman....LOL....I gave them up for a 1973 5000lb 24' STAMAS. Drydocked at Edgewater no towing 500.00 a season. I've also owned aluminum..for Erie I like glass. Unless you find an old 28' Lonestar.


++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

I have been waiting for you to give me a "bitch opening" and now you have.

I NEVER GOT THAT PROMISED RIDE ON ONE OF THOSE BEAUTIFUL RESTORED LYMANS! 

Enjoy the Stamas. They are a terrific Erie boat. Almost bought one for my first Erie boat but ended up with a Penn Yan instead.


----------



## Alwsfishin (Apr 5, 2004)

> I have been waiting for you to give me a "bitch opening" and now you have.


RON  When I typed that word "Lyman" I thought of you....I also thought I was opening up myself for an ambush!!! 
It seems everytime I'd get close to done with a Lyman someone would make me an offer I couldn't refuse.
I apologize, the best I can do now is a relaxing day on the Stamas. I guarantee you'll stay dry!!


----------

